# camping in march with skiff



## gillz (May 20, 2007)

Check out Manatee Hammock Campground. Port St. John Ramp is 2 miles away. Stayed here a few years ago and it was quiet, fun for the kids, and the fishing from the pier was great for trout. No Cabins though.

http://www.brevardcounty.us/ParksRecreation/Campgrounds/ManateeHammock/Home

http://www.brevardcounty.us/ParksRecreation/North/PSJBoatRamp


----------



## Rookiemistake (Jan 30, 2013)

Anyone been to jetty pointe? Seems nice


----------

